# Water spray for bite inhibition?



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I stopped biting hard by lightly flipping my pups in the nose, saying NO, loudly. If they came back I would hold my fingers in the position like I was going to flick them, and they would stop and settle down


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I don't think yelping works for play/excited bites - in my experience it sounds too much like you're encouraging play and tends to get the puppy even more excited. Instead I go with a low-voice "no," immediately shut down all my body language, and physically move the puppy away from me (onto the floor if we were on the couch, behind a baby gate, something like that) and cross my arms and look away for a few seconds or so. If they immediately bite again, they get a time out until they cool down.

I try to act like a slightly offended snotty rich person, not a puppy who's been hurt. Kind of a "mean girl" act. It's almost passive aggressive. Basically the puppy learns that biting too hard is like hitting a power button that just switches off every ounce of excitement (including negative attention like yelling or yelping).

Redirecting to a toy is also super effective, if your puppy likes toys. That's how we got rid of Archie's mouthiness - if he put his teeth on my hands I'd calmly say, "Uh-uh, get a toy," and then I'd give him a toy. If he grabbed the toy instead, then he got tons of praise and we played some tug games. If he abandoned the toy for my hands again, then it was game over in every way. He quickly learned when he was overexcited to just run and get a toy and bring it to me instead.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe you are not a good yelper? Seriously, try upping the drama of your reaction, it always worked for me!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

There was a previous thread with a spoo pup who was regularly drawing blood. The owner started enforcing nap time, and it made a huge difference. The idea was that overtired pups are easily overstimulated, and when they have enough rest, they are more reasonable. Another reason to crate train.

I am not looking forward to this part of puppy-raising! My new spoo pup comes mid-June, and I am so thankful for all the tips I have gotten on this forum!


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Skip the water spray. Take your cue from the way an adult dog disciplines a overly nippy puppy - immediate, harsh, and brief. 

The reason I don't like the water spray method: it has to be set-up in advance and you have to be prepared for the nip/bite. By the time you administer the spray, it is too late for the punishment to be effective. Plus, some dogs won't mind a spritz of water at all - not an aversion in the least.

I let the adult Poodles in my family play with the puppies. It's just part of life. But, if a puppy gets a bit too frisky and nips an adult Poodle too hard or in the wrong place, there's a very brief commotion with gnashing of teeth and growling. The puppy usually ends up on the ground, cowering. The adult then leaves the area with the puppy following a few seconds later. They're back to playing again in a couple of minutes. I seldom intervene unless its bothering me. 

Your puppy is still really young. So probably continuing your present protocol and waiting until the pup matures a bit, the issue will resolve on its own.

I'm pretty forgiving about my Standard Poodles and nipping during play. Poodles are so mouthy its almost like they can't help it. But, I'm not opposed to punishment if it seems out of bounds. Yesterday, my 15 month old was excited and boisterous when I got home, like normal. However, when I walked past her, she nipped me in the butt hard. It hurt! I instinctively whirled around and threw my knapsack at her while yelling 'OUCH'. After I retrieved my bag, she kind of followed me, trying to sidle up asking for forgiveness. 


.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck would have considered a spritz of water in the face to be a reward! Distraction, ending play worked for me.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Poodles are so incredibly smart, I would expect that the water spray method would result in a dog that won't bite you when you are holding a water spray bottle. Otherwise, game on. 

I don't remember my former spoo pup being terribly mouthy for very long, but then at the time, my response to a hard bite was to "bite" back. My rationalle was that it was what another pup, or Mom would do. I'd yelp, pinch her nose with my fingernails and stop playing with her. She stopped biting pretty quick.

Next time, I will try the "be a tree" method or toy substitution, if yelping doesn't work. It's funny, but I've raised many, many Scotty pups and never needed to deal with this particular problem beyond really tiny pups with brand-new teeth. I think it's probably because I always kept entire litters until they were 12 weeks old (2 shots). They teach each other.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm with Tiny Poodles on this. Up the drama. Get very upset. Then, leave the room, shut the door, count to 10, return. This also goes for having your clothes bitten. Just yelping made Noelle laugh and come for more. The drama, stomping off in a huff, and leaving made her contrite and nicer. (For 15 seconds or so, LOL!)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I'm with Tiny Poodles on this. Up the drama. Get very upset. Then, leave the room, shut the door, count to 10, return. This also goes for having your clothes bitten. Just yelping made Noelle laugh and come for more. The drama, stomping off in a huff, and leaving made her contrite and nicer. (For 15 seconds or so, LOL!)



Yes, now Timi will freeze and look absolutely mortified if I even say ouch very quietly while we are playing, but when she was a puppy I had to be much more dramatic to get her to notice that I really meant that she hurt me!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree. Up the drama factor. Bring out your inner actor. Yelp like you mean it and leave in a huff. I also add the occasional snarl or growl. My husband was a very unconvincing yelper until he figured out why Swizzle would play bite him but not me. Once did he upped his game Swizzle soon stopped.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yelping worked very well for me. At one year old, Maizie continues to nip my dad when she greets him because he yelled at her so much as a youngster, she's always considered it a reward. Bitter apple spray applied to his hands and clothing is what we do now because he is unwilling to not yell, and that works.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily thought being sprayed with water was funny. I wouldn't do that, but not because it is aversive (it really is very mild) but because I doubt it will work. I never had luck with yelping and leaving either. For our dogs, bitter apple or tabasco sauce on the back of your hand (just a little bit) has done wonders.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Personally, I don't like harsh methods. They tend to cause some undesirable side effects. Spraying things at dogs can go either way and I think your trainer doesn't have much imagination if that's all she could come up with. Spraying things is pretty useless. (imo) 

I think it's important to teach the puppy what_ TO_ do rather than biting. If you watch this video, you'll see what I mean. This is a trainer I highly respect, not only in her philosophy about dog and human relationships, but how that ties in with her very effective training methods. Here, watch this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c77--cCHPyU


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Also, remember that your groomer may spray your dog with water mixed with conditioner. I can see how that could confuse a puppy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Also, remember that your groomer may spray your dog with water mixed with conditioner. I can see how that could confuse a puppy.



Absolutely. If the dog associates spraying with anger or punishment, it could cause grooming chores to be a_ real _chore. (if the dog perceives it as punishment. Some dogs do, some think it's great. My Lab would have loved it) But if it's tied with anger, it can sure have a bad side effect. There are just so many better ways to train. 

I think you've been on the right track all along...remove the motivator: You, fun, attention, playing. Try again in about 30 seconds of ignoring, not more. This worked for my puppies without the additional clicker training that is seen in the video. If you're having trouble with what you've been doing...if it's not too effective with your pup, try what's in the video. That's a little more pro-active and really should get the message across.


----------

